# ejecutar macro al cambiar valor de celda



## asnieto

Hola:
Hace algun tiempo leo el foro, me ha sido muy util, los felicito.
finalmente me decidi a intervenir mas activamente.
Lei y use las instrucciones para ejecutar un macro cuando una celda cambia de valor y funciona muy bien si un valor se entra en ella. Sinembargo no era eso lo que yo tenia en mente.

Lo que deseo hacer es tener una celda con una formula que al alcanzar cierto valor dispare la macro.

Infinitamente agradecido.


----------



## gwatanab

Hola asnieto,

Va un ejemplo :

Cuando la celda A1 contiene el valor 1234 se ejecuta la macro llamada "nombremacro"

------
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Excel.Range)

 If Range("A1") = 1234 Then Call Nombremacro

End Sub
-----
Saludos, espero que sirva


----------



## asnieto

Muchas gracias, funciono perfecto


----------

